# Chattahoochie Nat. Forest



## Win270Brown (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone hunting up in the Nat. Forest...and seeing anything?


----------



## kbotta (Nov 14, 2005)

We hunt the taylors ridge area, been to johns mt once..


----------



## Win270Brown (Nov 14, 2005)

Any luck?


----------



## kbotta (Nov 14, 2005)

Not at Johns, the folks I hunt with do ok at taylors. Best to put on the hiking boots though   
Buddies dad does real good there.
kb


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 14, 2005)

Been trying up above Clarksville, nothing seen or heard yet.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 14, 2005)

I hunted near Blue Ridge wma,,, on the Natl-Forest
side. I didn,t see anything,, but my freind killed a nice BEAR,,, went about 160 lbs.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 14, 2005)

a buddie of mine at work killed a nice 8pt about a week ago. it would go about 115 or so very heavy rack, not quite in full rut yet, glands were still dry


----------



## Possum (Nov 14, 2005)

I hunt near Tallulah Falls. Ive killed 5 deer 1 bear and 3 coyotes this year.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm still hunting the Dick's Creek area of the Chattahoochie close to Villanow,and still ain't seeing anything. It's got personal now and I won't quit till I kill somethin' !


----------



## Bucknut (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that's determination Raghorn....

I havn't killed anything there yet, but I havn't gone up there yet...Could have something to do with it...

I think I'll take some advice from everyone here and head to Taylor's ridge in the next few weeks.....


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 15, 2005)

I have hunted Taylor's Ridge three times this year. I saw deer everytime but they were does. I took my brother to my honey hole Sunday and he killed a 3-pointer. I've taken him there twice in two years and he has killed both times. Anyway, the deer was crusing and he had just recently been rubbing and he had fresh urine on his hocks. So, I think they are just about ready! I think Thursday through the weekend will be the time to get a good one up there becasue of the cold front. I am going Friday.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 17, 2005)

Take it easy on them Possum, leave me a few.


----------



## Murdock (Nov 17, 2005)

We hunted some in bow season near Dahlonega and saw lots of does. My father in law saw at least 4 or 5 every time on stand saw two bucks. I have yet to see a buck. All I see is does.


----------



## Win270Brown (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm starting to see rubs and scrapes around Stephens county, maybe they are starting up?????


----------



## Possum (Nov 23, 2005)

Heading up there tomorrow. Peak of the rut right now, perfect weather. Should be quite a few deer killed this weekend in the mountains.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 23, 2005)

Hunted National Forest land today...saw a six pt, spike, and 3 does.  The 2 does came in first and within 10 minutes the six pt showed up on their trails.  About an hour or so later, another doe passed by and within only a couple of minutes the spike was trotting through with his nose to the ground.  I'd say they are geared up!


----------

